# Rasen und Unkraut



## jolantha (10. Aug. 2014)

Ich versuche gar nicht erst,es loszuwerden . 
Habe aber keine Ahnung, was das alles ist .


----------



## Springmaus (10. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

leider kann ich Dir nicht helfen aber wir haben auch Rasen ! Oder etwas so wie auf deinen Bildern ! Ich sag mir " Grün ist Grün!


----------



## bekamax (11. Aug. 2014)

Guten Morgen Jolantha,

Bitte die Distel (3) unbedingt ausstechen! Die ist echt biestig!!!!
Dicke Handschuhe anziehen! Durch normale Ledergartenhandschuhe gehen die Stacheln durch wie nix! Gundlrebn (10) (steirisch, ihr sagt glaub ich __ Gundermann), __ Schafgarbe (9) und __ Gänseblümchen (7) kommen in die Frühjahrssuppe .

Wenn´s dir wichtig ist, den Klee mit den gelben Blüten (8) in Schach halten! Der ist angeblich binnen kürzester Zeit in der Lage, die gesamte Wiese zu überwuchern! Ist angeblich ein Neophyt, hab nicht gegoogelt ob´s stimmt.


----------



## Michael der 2. (11. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Wenn regelmäßig gemäht wird, ist das alles überhaupt nicht so schlimm. Die __ Disteln können aber wirklich schlagartig wuchern. Ich habe mal zum Spaß eine, die es geschafft hat etwas aufzufallen, nicht gemäht. Die wurde so groß wie ich und hatte mehrere Halme bekommen, die so dick und holzig wurden, ich konnte sie nicht mehr mähen. Selbst mit Anlauf mit dem Rasenmäher rein gefahren. Nichts, der Haupthalm war 7!!!! cm dick.
Irgendwelche Panik brauchst du nicht zu bekommen. Wenn die schon wachsen, werden sie ja nicht erst seit gestern da sein, sondern schon länger in deinem Garten wachsen. Was jetzt noch nicht alles überrannt hat, wird das auch jetzt nicht einfach so schaffen.
Bei uns ist unter den Bäumen/Hecken am Zaun jeden Frühling ein großer Teppich von Scharbockskraut. Das Wächst flächendeckend und komplett dicht. Die Blüten und die Erscheinung der Pflanze hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich sie nicht mehr gemäht habe. Leider verschwand sie plötzlich. Als ich dann auch mal herausgefunden habe, was es ist und danach gegoogelt hab, war es klar... Reiner Frühlingsblüher, der sich schnell wieder zurück zieht. Schade, denn es ist wirklich ein schöner __ Bodendecker für natürliche Gärten.
Will heißen, nicht alles ist "gefährlich" was sich schnell vermehrt. Dann kommt auch mal der ein oder andere Schmetterling vorbei, wenn er ein Blümchen entdeckt


----------



## bekamax (11. Aug. 2014)

Hi,

mit 8 hab ich den gemeint: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hopfenklee

Im Vorjahr heiß+trocken (dürr) hat er gewuchert, heuer ist er eher unscheinbar. Auch in einer ungedüngten Wiese. Hab gerade nachgeschaut.

Ad Distel: Die versamt sich bei uns aus dem nachbarlichen Ackerrand. Und wir gehen gerne barfuß... Passt irgendwie nicht zusammen!


----------



## jolantha (11. Aug. 2014)

Vielen Dank an Alle,
kennt noch jemand Bild 1 ?? Das mag ich nämlich besonders . 
Karin, die 10 ist glaube ich nicht der __ Gundermann, da hab ich ganz viel von, und der sieht bei mir anders aus ??
 Gundermann ?  __ Günsel   ???


----------



## Suse (11. Aug. 2014)

Das Zeug auf dem (jetzt) dritten Foto heißt bei uns "Gemeines Ferkelkraut".


----------



## dragsterrobby (11. Aug. 2014)

Hallo jolantha,
zu Bild 1 kann ich dir sagen, das wir das auch haben, haben wir mal von Bekannten bekommen als __ Bodendecker!
Im Laufe der Zeit haben wir festgestellt, das es sich überall verbreitet! Es bildet kleine lange Abzweigungen, die dann wieder wurzeln usw. usw.!
Wir haben das Gefühl, das wenn wir davon etwas auslichten und es mit der Schubkarre weg bringen und wir nur einen kleinen Teil verliehren, es innerhalb kürzester Zeit sich dort sofort rasend weiter entwickelt!!!
Wie es heißt wissen wir aber leider nicht.


----------



## Suse (11. Aug. 2014)

Vielleicht ist das auf dem ersten Foto "Zimbelkraut" ? Blüht es klein und niedlich?


----------



## bekamax (11. Aug. 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Karin, die 10 ist glaube ich nicht der __ Gundermann, da hab ich ganz viel von, und der sieht bei mir anders aus ??


 
Hi Jo,
Du hast recht!!! Und WAS sollten wir denn da essen?  Hab´s mir heuer extra nochmal zeigen lassen, weil ich mir unsicher war! Jetzt weiß ich warum.


----------



## jolantha (11. Aug. 2014)

@  Suse, das Ferkelkraut darf bleiben, gefällt mir mit den Blüten. 
Das Zimbelkraut sieht bei Goooogel anders aus, in den Blättern . 

Die __ Disteln aus dem Rasen hab ich raus, piekt zuuu sehr. Am Rand dürfen sie bleiben .

@ Günter, Danke für die Wucherung, macht es bei mir auch .

@ Karin, der __ Gundermann ist ebenfalls eine Heilpflanze : 
http://www.heilkraeuter.de/lexikon/gunder.htm

           

Hier noch mal die Kleine      und die Hübsche !  
Strengt euch doch bitte noch mal an .


----------



## bekamax (11. Aug. 2014)

Dann gehe ich morgen gleich mal die richtige Gundlrebn kosten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Aug. 2014)

Hi Jolantha,

das erst ist eine der rundblättrigen einjährige Storchschnabelarten, vermutlich der kleine __ Storchschnabel (Geranium pusillum). Das 2. ist nicht gut zu erkennen. Könnte ne kleine Braunelle (Prunella vulgaris) sein wenn das Blütenstände und keine schalenförmigen Einzelblüten sind
das auf dem letzen Foto (auf Foto 10 bei der ersten Fotoreihe) mit den rötlichen Klee-Laub und gelben Blüten ein eingeschleppter Sauerklee

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (17. Aug. 2014)

Frank, Danke 
also, ich hab beschlossen, daß alles bleiben kann, es zentriert sich überwiegend auf einen Teil des Grundstückes,
Genau da wimmelt es nämlich auch an Bienen und Hummeln.


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2014)

Der __ Gundermann passt auch - zusammen mit Minze, Zitronenmelisse und Giersch - gut in die Kräuterbrause....


----------



## jolantha (18. Aug. 2014)

Christine,
wie macht man denn Kräuterbrause ????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jolantha (4. Juli 2019)

Da ich ja jetzt eine neue Sorte habe, frag ich mal wieder : Was ist das ??
      
überwuchert überall die kahlen Stellen, und ist barfußweich .
Wie geht denn nun Kräuterbrause ??


----------



## Plätscher (4. Juli 2019)

Ist Grün, kann man durch mähen kurz halten und piekst nicht an den Füssen? Dann ist es eine "Rasenart"


----------



## jolantha (5. Juli 2019)

Jürgen !!!! Ich red mir das ja auch schön, aber eine  "Rasenart" , ist es garantiert nicht .
Blätter und Blüten sind KEIN Rasen .


----------



## Lion (11. Juli 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Jürgen !!!! Ich red mir das ja auch schön, aber eine  "Rasenart" , ist es garantiert nicht .
> Blätter und Blüten sind KEIN Rasen .



hallo Jolantha,
ich kann Dir leider nicht sagen, was das alles ist aber ich kann Dir sagen, dass das kein Rasen ist  

VG. Léon


----------



## troll20 (11. Juli 2019)

Ich politisch korrekt nennt man das heute: Rasen mit Begleitbewuchs 

Egal wie, sofern ich seh die Bienen und co. Sind dran interessiert, fahre ich mit dem Rasenmäher drumherum 

Brum brum


----------



## Wetterleuchten (13. Juli 2019)

Blumenrasen klingt aber schöner  

Hi Anne,

bist du mit der Bestimmung deiner Rasenblume inzwischen weitergekommen? Ich würde von den Blüten auf ein Nelkengewächs tippen. Da gibt's aber x Arten vielleicht kommst du hier weiter www.blumeninschwaben.de/Zweikeimblaettrige/Nelkengewaechse/nelken.htm


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juli 2019)

Hi Beate,

man kann auf den Fotos von Anne leider net so richtig erkennen ob 4 oder 5 Blütenblätter vorhanden sind.
Das gefiederte  Laub spricht zumindest eher für ne Cruciferae

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (13. Juli 2019)

Danke Euch, daß Ihr doch noch mal überlegt habt. Leider sind die Blüten jetzt schon hin, hab aber trotzdem nochmal ne Ausschnittvergrößerung gemacht.
Hilft vielleicht.


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Juli 2019)

Hei, einige von den Kandidaten wachsen auch in meinem Rasen.
Darf es auch...wo ich rot sehe, ist bei der Vogelmiere, und bei der roten Hirse.
Weil wenn der Rasen gemäht wird, landet das im Kompost und von dort aus im Gemüsegarten...Dort nerven sie bis zum Umfallen...deswegen versuch ich die zu jäten, alles was weg is, kann sich nimmer aussähen. auch wenn ich dem niemehr herr werde...
Die __ Disteln möchte ich auch nicht im Garten haben...hab mir erst wieder einen Stachel in die Handfläche gerammt und dachte eigentlich ich hätte das Teil wieder restlos rausgekriegt...nee..seit einer Woche tut das weh, wenn ich dagegen komme...blöde stelle..is ein ganz winziger Stachel..mach die weg...das eitert irgendwann raus...das muß echt nicht sein...
Die Braunelle hab ich mir mal auf einer Staudenbörse als Zierpflanze mitgenommen..niiiiemmehr die hab ich auch schon verwünscht...
Den __ Gundermann hab ich mir mit einer Wiesensaatgutmischung aufs Grundstück geholt...
Am Anfang, als ich gemerkt hab, das der unangenehm werden kann, hab ich versucht ihn zu jäten und hab mich maßlos über mich selbst gejätet..jetzt mach ich ihn nurnoch sporadisch weg...wenn er im Weg ist.
Den Sauerklee, schleppt man meistens über Staudentöpfe vom Gärtner ein.
Kann auch sehr lästig werden und is kaum zu bekämpfen.
Ja..im Prinzip mach ich aber sonst nix, außer meinen Rasen im Frühjahr und im Herbst zu düngen und zu kalken. Damit der Rasen schön dicht ist und das Beikraut überwuchert. Unkrautvernichtungsmittel kommen nicht in Frage...
Wenn Du Spaß an den Beikräutern hast..warum nicht?
Ich würde unter unserer Blutpflaume gerne etwas ansiedeln, was trocken und schattig verträgt..aber in den Beeten nebenan nicht wuchert. aber das ist eine Mischung, diees wohl nicht gibt.
VG Monika


----------

